# Buying a new jetter!



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Buying a new jetter within the next couple of months. My budget ranges from 5 to 20 grand. I'm getting into more commercial work and need a jetter that will do 1-1/4 to 8 inch lines. I'm looking at some different options and I'm considering financing this piece of equipment. 
I have a few different America made companies that I'm interested in:

Jetters Northwest 
Mongoose Jetters 
Spartan 
American jetter
Gorlitz 
Ridgid


I'm a novice when it comes to jetters but I'm thinking about investing in a compact trailer type system. The one that has some of the bells and whistles so far is the American Jetter 55 series 835 trailer Drain cleaner 8 gpm 3500 psi with a Kohler 30 hp engine,150 gallon tank, plus free shipping. The jetter is listed on eBay. Anyone have this piece of equipment? Do you like it? Any recommendations or advance would be really appreciated thank you for your time!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're intentions are to go after commercial work you should take ridgid and gorlitz off the list. They don't have anything big enough for 8". I'd probably go with something at least 12/4000 if not the full 18/4000.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What are you going to do when you're commercial Co needs it's 24" storm drains blown out?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I was just were you are now, bump your bottom line to 44000 and get a US Jetter


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I was just were you are now, bump your bottom line to 44000 and get a US Jetter


Bump it to $48,000 and get a heavier duty everywhere Mongoose (can you say Caterpillar?) with a vastly superior remote control. I am approaching $100,000 in sales in 18 months of ownership. 

And bigger is better. I'm doing commercial and municipality work, areas I did not consider before I bought my Mongoose. I'm ecstatic with my purchase, 2 more jet jobs tomorrow.

Greenplum, no offense I hope. Just my opinion and experience. And I live right down the street from US Jetter.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Bump it to $48,000 and get a heavier duty everywhere Mongoose (can you say Caterpillar?) with a vastly superior remote control. I am approaching $100,000 in sales in 18 months of ownership. And bigger is better. I'm doing commercial and municipality work, areas I did not consider before I bought my Mongoose. I'm ecstatic with my purchase, 2 more jet jobs tomorrow. Greenplum, no offense I hope. Just my opinion and experience. And I live right down the street from US Jetter.


 when you do that size work don't you need a vacuum truck too?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> when you do that size work don't you need a vacuum truck too?


Good call. Sewer work no, or I use a scoop in a manhole. In the storm drain work we have been lucky so far in that there has been detention ponds to use. I jet, they clean. Cheaper for them.

However, I'm getting inquires that I am turning down recently. Need to buy a bigger jet/vac truck or find a sub.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I said this before and I will say it again. Buy a jetter you can grow into rather than out of. 

I would recommend 4k & 18 gpm. If you want to do smaller jet jobs buy another reel. 

A remote is a must. I have one and wouldn't work with out it.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> I said this before and I will say it again. Buy a jetter you can grow into rather than out of. I would recommend 4k & 18 gpm. If you want to do smaller jet jobs buy another reel. A remote is a must. I have one and wouldn't work with out it.


 Thanks for the advice. Still learning about size. I agree with growing into the equipment rather than out of. Is that a Spartan Jetter? Also the foot pedal and remote is a must for me. I'm planning on getting another small electric jetter for my residential side. One thing I just read on the Northwest Jetter page is that Diesel engines can be costly for repairs. I may consider the double engine option for gas.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're going to drop 45+ grand, U.S. Jetting or Mongoose are the way to go. I can't speak for Mongoose, but U.S. Jetting has top notch customer service. If you're looking for a lower end machine, I like JNW and some of the Spartan machines.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Bump it to $48,000 and get a heavier duty everywhere Mongoose (can you say Caterpillar?) with a vastly superior remote control. I am approaching $100,000 in sales in 18 months of ownership.
> 
> And bigger is better. I'm doing commercial and municipality work, areas I did not consider before I bought my Mongoose. I'm ecstatic with my purchase, 2 more jet jobs tomorrow.
> 
> Greenplum, no offense I hope. Just my opinion and experience. And I live right down the street from US Jetter.


Idk anything about a mongoose, I like to buy locally and us jetter is close to me. 


Things break, I like knowing that if I have a problem, help is close. 

I'm sure yer mongoose is a great machine.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Good call. Sewer work no, or I use a scoop in a manhole. In the storm drain work we have been lucky so far in that there has been detention ponds to use. I jet, they clean. Cheaper for them.
> 
> However, I'm getting inquires that I am turning down recently. Need to buy a bigger jet/vac truck or find a sub.


Have your purchase a head just for cleaning those storm drains? Any feedback appreciated


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have not bought a head dedicated for flushing yet. The local rep was out of stock and I bought something close. Thx for the reminder, going on my to do list now.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

JAraiza said:


> Thanks for the advice. Still learning about size. I agree with growing into the equipment rather than out of. Is that a Spartan Jetter? Also the foot pedal and remote is a must for me. I'm planning on getting another small electric jetter for my residential side. One thing I just read on the Northwest Jetter page is that Diesel engines can be costly for repairs. I may consider the double engine option for gas.


 Yes it's a spartan warrior. When we jet small lines we use this same trailer Jetter but with a jumper reel. Diesel vs gas, that debate will never die.haha.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

JAraiza said:


> Buying a new jetter within the next couple of months. My budget ranges from 5 to 20 grand. I'm getting into more commercial work and need a jetter that will do 1-1/4 to 8 inch lines. I'm looking at some different options and I'm considering financing this piece of equipment.
> I have a few different America made companies that I'm interested in:
> 
> Jetters Northwest
> ...



I have a American Jetter 3500 PSI 8 GPM 400' 3/8" and it is great for what I do which is 3" to 6" lines. If you are going to do bigger you will need more GPM in my opinion.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I got both a Usjet and a harben. These are solid machines and I would have to agree with most got big. You won't regret is buy it once!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd really recommend for anyone doing jetting, to go to the WWETT show before making the major purchase. Great show specials and the knowledge out there is amazing!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'd really recommend for anyone doing jetting, to go to the WWETT show before making the major purchase. Great show specials and the knowledge out there is amazing!



Absolutely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I'd really recommend for anyone doing jetting, to go to the WWETT show before making the major purchase. Great show specials and the knowledge out there is amazing!


Oh great now u tell me


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I'd really recommend for anyone doing jetting, to go to the WWETT show before making the major purchase. Great show specials and the knowledge out there is amazing!


And wait about a year,,,no way. Big smile. Don't be a wuss and not spend for the big slammer dammer dosker.
i'm digging my jetter. Just did the yearly detail on it
Mongoose model 184. like dhall im ecstatic. Great c/s i'm at about 250 hrs and no problems. Making more money now in the past 2 years of jetting then any of my previous 25 years. 
Look at em all and buy the mongoose, lol,,, one you want the most. Dont let 5-6 grand deter your 1st choice like it almost did for me.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> And wait about a year,,,no way. Big smile. Don't be a wuss and not spend for the big slammer dammer dosker. i'm digging my jetter. Just did the yearly detail on it Mongoose model 184. like dhall im ecstatic. Great c/s i'm at about 250 hrs and no problems. Making more money now in the past 2 years of jetting then any of my previous 25 years. Look at em all and buy the mongoose, lol,,, one you want the most. Dont let 5-6 grand deter your 1st choice like it almost did for me.


 I spoke to Charles from mongoose and basically it all comes down to the 184 at around $40,000 big investment for me, but that's the one want! I'm working at getting it financed by their guy so we'll see what he comes back with. Did you finance or buy straight up? Just curious, what are your monthly payments looking like on this piece of equipment? Thanks!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got this email today

http://www.jetterdepot.com/usedjett...ampaign=Used+Jetters+7/30/15&utm_medium=email


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

JAraiza said:


> I spoke to Charles from mongoose and basically it all comes down to the 184 at around $40,000 big investment for me, but that's the one want! I'm working at getting it financed by their guy so we'll see what he comes back with. Did you finance or buy straight up? Just curious, what are your monthly payments looking like on this piece of equipment? Thanks!


I put down about 15k to get my payment around 570. I have great credit and got a low interest rate. Don't worry. Get it, Market it, and watch as the money starts to roll in.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Hillside said:


> Got this email today
> 
> http://www.jetterdepot.com/usedjett...ampaign=Used+Jetters+7/30/15&utm_medium=email


Wow, this is the first mongoose ive seen for sale, seen us and Harben but not mongoose. Maybe the owner is doing what I want to do. Get an enclosed huge box and put a mongoose in there. I saw one at the whett show. 70 something thousand.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Any reason why not to buy an American Jetter for half the cost? It doesn't sound like you need all 18gpm.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's the cool factor. No one will admit they passed on an American jetter or jetters northwest with the same specs and cheaper price and instead chose a mongoose, harben or U.S. jetter because they look nicer when being pulled down the street.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Any reason why not to buy an American Jetter for half the cost? It doesn't sound like you need all 18gpm.


Got a surprise yesterday and had to do a 8" pit drain. Didn't know if my American Jetter 8gpm 3500psi would do it or not. Got through it then put camera in it and it was clean as a whistle. Surprised. Was impressed. Now I know I can do at least 8". Was using the warthog WT on this.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> It's the cool factor. No one will admit they passed on an American jetter or jetters northwest with the same specs and cheaper price and instead chose a mongoose, harben or U.S. jetter because they look nicer when being pulled down the street.


Or you get what you pay for. ....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I brought all this scale out of a 6" restaurant sewer with my JNW big brute!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I brought all this scale out of a 6" restaurant sewer with my JNW big brute!


Your like a poster child for jnw


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I brought all this scale out of a 6" restaurant sewer with my JNW big brute!


Can't find it, and IDRC if it was your thread or not, but someone had a problem with the hose/vibration.... I can't seem to find the thread, and have been wondering what the outcome was. Thinking of this one... have a couple of other investments first though.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I put down about 15k to get my payment around 570. I have great credit and got a low interest rate. Don't worry. Get it, Market it, and watch as the money starts to roll in.


Same with me. Perhaps I only put 5k down, don't remember. The payment is autodrafted, I've forgotten how much it is. 13 hrs jetting last week at $395 and $450 an hr and rescheduled a 4ish hr job until Monday.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Same with me. Perhaps I only put 5k down, don't remember. The payment is autodrafted, I've forgotten how much it is. 13 hrs jetting last week at $395 and $450 an hr and rescheduled a 4ish hr job until Monday.


What were you jetting for 13 hrs?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My machine went down again today. Think it's a pump issue. Too many kinks with this machine. Customer service is great but enough is enough already. Buy a Mongoose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Same with me. Perhaps I only put 5k down, don't remember. The payment is autodrafted, I've forgotten how much it is. 13 hrs jetting last week at $395 and $450 an hr and rescheduled a 4ish hr job until Monday.



I put zero down. A little over a year later and I'm approaching 90K in revenue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> What were you jetting for 13 hrs?


2 restaurants (grease), 3 houses (storm and sewer).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I put zero down. A little over a year later and I'm approaching 90K in revenue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased my Mongoose March 1, 2014 and crossed 100k in revenue last week. I have several annual followup return trips to schedule.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> My machine went down again today. Think it's a pump issue. Too many kinks with this machine. Customer service is great but enough is enough already. Buy a Mongoose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that your US Jetter machine? I am at 105 on the hour meter, other than sending it in at 60 or 70 hours for it's 1st service, no issues at all.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Is that your US Jetter machine? I am at 105 on the hour meter, other than sending it in at 60 or 70 hours for it's 1st service, no issues at all.



Yep. I've got 190 Hours on it. I serviced it at 50 hours, then 150 hours. I'm planning on doing it every 100 hours. I'm texting the service manager now. He thinks it's the water selector, not the pump. Like I've stated before, they have top notch customer service. The problem is that I didn't expect to find that out. It's an awesome machine but has had a lot of little problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I purchased my Mongoose March 1, 2014 and crossed 100k in revenue last week. I have several annual followup return trips to schedule.



Sounds like we're on the same pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like my problem was the water selector. It moved ever so slightly and caused me not to achieve full pressure. Once I realigned it and tightened it down I was good to go. The U.S. Jetting tech came out today anyway to give it the once over. I'm back baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love both my JNW units. If you are mechanically sound enough to maintain a riding lawnmower you can fix anything on their units as they are pretty simple. 

I have had a few hoses go bad both Jetter hose and internal pump hoses and a gasket go bad on the crank case. In each situation was able to get it back in the fight within an hour or so. 

Some may say that's a lot of issues but you have to realize I fire each machine at least 4 times a day.


----------



## T Bone (Sep 12, 2013)

I like my Spartan!!


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

If you have come to realize your budgets low and you are ready to step up I have a Mongoose with remote with all options for sale it has 50 hrs in excellent shape being serviced by the factory tech right now as I am typing this ;also have a 2oo' color camera and 2 locators also have a sonde for drain machine that is for depths up to 20'. I'm also selling my 2010 GMC 3/4 ton with tow package, bins, roof rack and heavy duty vise, alarm with back-up battery, window less for added security 47k miles


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dallasplumbob said:


> If you have come to realize your budgets low and you are ready to step up I have a Mongoose with remote with all options for sale it has 50 hrs in excellent shape being serviced by the factory tech right now as I am typing this ;also have a 2oo' color camera and 2 locators also have a sonde for drain machine that is for depths up to 20'. I'm also selling my 2010 GMC 3/4 ton with tow package, bins, roof rack and heavy duty vise, alarm with back-up battery, window less for added security 47k miles


I sent you a private message


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

*Mongoose Jetter for Sale*

I have a Mongoose Caterpillar Diesel Jetter with all the bells and whistles on it that I am selling, fully Galvanized trailer 1/4" and 3/8 reels also. Yes I do have the pendant remote system. My loss is your gain $37,500


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, very good price. Are you OK? '


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

*Am I OK; yes thanks for asking*

When I sell stuff I try to price it attractively, so someone really interested will feel good about pulling the trigger on this bigger ticket item. I always try to be fair and make it so I don't have to wait 3 months for the perfect buyer. As you can see by my past posts all my equipment is top shelf I invested in technology since I couldn't find the people. If you know of someone looking for a beast jetter this is it. And yes even though it only has 40 hours on it the Sewer Equipment guys came out and did a full service on it so the new buyers can rest assured they are getting the best. My way of saying thanks to an industry that changed my life and has allowed me to pursue my dreams....:thumbsup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mongoose is indeed a beast. I love hearing the Cat run.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Mongoose is indeed a beast. I love hearing the Cat run.


You should buy it, 2 jetters are better than 1


----------

